# Tesco meal deal-not given discount



## Angies (10 Apr 2010)

I bought the €10 meal deal in tescos yesterday and when i got home i checked the receipt and realised i hadnt been given the discount at the end of the receipt for this - nearly €10. I rang them up to make sure i had bought the right stuff and i had so the girl just told me to bring in my recipt and i will get a refund. Dont suppose there is any chance that they need to give it to me for free now??? Chancing my arm i suspect!


----------



## xxx (10 Apr 2010)

They have a policy that if you are overcharged you get the item for free, them that made the rules so go in and insist.


----------



## Angies (10 Apr 2010)

Thats brilliant. Will definatly stand my ground on this one!!! If i had known that before i could have something free nearly every week in my shopping!


----------



## coldcake (11 Apr 2010)

Dunnes have the same policy, but some staff try to refund only the difference. This happens to us at least once evry week often more as we shop daily. Evryone should pay close attention to their receipt.


----------



## tenchi-fan (11 Apr 2010)

they have 2 different meal deals.. one for Eur7 and the other for Eur10. it's possible you picked an item from the wrong meal deal. either way, no harm in asking


----------



## Tinker Bell (11 Apr 2010)

If you take back your receipt you will be reimbursed in full


----------



## DeeFox (12 Apr 2010)

I used the self scanner recently and they charged me €7.80 for something that should have cost €4 - I went to customer service and they gave me back €7.80 very quickly.  More than fair!


----------



## aidanh (13 Apr 2010)

DeeFox said:


> I used the self scanner recently and they charged me €7.80 for something that should have cost €4 - I went to customer service and they gave me back €7.80 very quickly.  More than fair!



I learnt to my cost that you need to wait till after you have printed the receipt before pointing out the mistake. If you point it out before checking out, you have to pay the correct price, but if you point it out when you have a receipt, you will be refunded the entire price.


----------



## Angies (16 Apr 2010)

Was in today and got my full refund so delighted with that. While i was getting my refund somebody else was getting a refund for a toy they bought advertised as 19.99 but which she was charged 24.99 for so im sure she was delighted with her money back. Really really worth checking your receipts!


----------



## mcaul (17 Apr 2010)

Its actuallty a cheap way for tesco to check that all the shelf pricing matches the tills - with about 30,000 products it would take a huge number of man hours to check everything is 100% correct all the time, so the incentive to give you a full refund means the customer does the checking for them and is rewarded with the free product.

so don't think twice about bringing errors to their attention - they want you to do it.

win win


----------



## sunnygirl (19 Apr 2010)

*always check reciept before leaving store*

I never leave my local Tesco Extra store without checking my receipt.
There is a very high chance you will have been overcharged for something. Previously, I used bring the receipt home & check there but then I would be annoyed at having to return to store because of overcharge. Now i find its just easier if I check before leaving store, although I often have to queue then at Customer Services to get money back, so theres quite a bit of overcharging going on !


----------



## mf1 (19 Apr 2010)

sunnygirl said:


> I never leave my local Tesco Extra store without checking my receipt.
> There is a very high chance you will have been overcharged for something. Previously, I used bring the receipt home & check there but then I would be annoyed at having to return to store because of overcharge. Now i find its just easier if I check before leaving store, although I often have to queue then at Customer Services to get money back, so theres quite a bit of overcharging going on !



I think I would just shop elsewhere! 

mf


----------



## Angies (19 Apr 2010)

Im quite to "work" for tescos in this way! Was very tempted to go and buy the toy the lady was getting a refund on when i was there but my neck just wasnt that brassy!


----------

